# TYRE SIZES VARYING FRONT/REAR



## DESERTTT (Jul 24, 2008)

Firstly Hi Everybody - I'm the latest new kid on the block and like most probably in need of help.

I have acquired a 2000 model 225 Quattro LHD in the middle east ( Dubai ) . The car has been standing for about 2 years and has got itself into a fairly dire condition due to being left out in the sun. The interior's getting better with a lot of help from TT spares ( Thanks Jay) and mechanically it's recovering fast with some help from the Audi dealer.( actually not a major rip off here !! Thanks Mr Al Naboodah)

BUT the tires are shot !!!! The car is running after market 18" alloys ( 8.5J ) and has varied tyre sizes front/rear.
Fronts are 225/40R18 Nankang and rears are 245/40R18 Nankang. By my logic that makes a different rolling radius which on a Quattro does not seem right ?.

Based on the 8.5 J both widths of tyre seem about right for the rims but I have concerns over putting anything wider on the front due to clearance on lock ( don't know just a thought )

At the moment I'm looking at Dunlop SP 9000 or Bridgestone Potenza as choices of tyre.

Any Comments or help much appreciated.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum... Sounds like you have yourself a right project there

The front are the correct ones... Some people go up to 235 when fitting 19's :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

DESERTTT said:


> BUT the tires are shot !!!! The car is running after market 18" alloys ( 8.5J ) and has varied tyre sizes front/rear.
> Fronts are 225/40R18 Nankang and rears are 245/40R18 Nankang. By my logic that makes a different rolling radius which on a Quattro does not seem right ?.
> 
> Based on the 8.5 J both widths of tyre seem about right for the rims but I have concerns over putting anything wider on the front due to clearance on lock ( don't know just a thought )


225/40 R18 XL is the standard spec tyre on the TT, with those size wheels I would recommend 235/40 R18 XL all round, this will present no problems with clearance (It's the standard size on the TTQS which has 8.5" wide wheels).

The other option is to keep the 225/40 on the front and put 255/35 on the rear, this keeps the rolling ratio the same


----------



## DESERTTT (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys ,I'm goibg to put it back onto the original size with SP9000 Dunlops.
If anyone has any experience with these tyres I'd be interested in some opinions before I buy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi DESERTTT , glad you made it over here 

Mark


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

welcome desertt -- whats the fuel price in Dubai ?


----------



## DESERTTT (Jul 24, 2008)

I Don't think I want to reply to this on the grounds that I could make myself very unpopular.

But as you asked for a 97 octane fuel it's the equivalent of 90 pence a gallon.
Regular unleaded is about 80pence. BUT the traffic is horrendous to go into Dubai city centre can take 2 to 2.5 hours for about a 12 mile trip and the general driving standards are truly awful. 
And before anyone mentions sunshine it's about 47 degrees C with up to 80% humidity at the moment.


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

DESERTTT said:


> And before anyone mentions sunshine it's about 47 degrees C with up to 80% humidity at the moment.


i like the heat but thats toooooo hot.


----------

